# Class A/B LTC Loophole in MA?



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm stuck with the FID card since I'm not 21 and it sucks. My family has 5 handguns and I can't take them out of the house without the proper permit (Class A/B LTC). Is there any loophole or petition I can write to get an exemption or something so that I can at least take them to the range?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Obviously one must obey the law, regardless of how stupid it may be. Maybe another one of our MA members can chime in with good news, but I seriously doubt a place like MA will have some kind of "loophole" when it comes to carrying guns.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Sad to say, I think you're just going to have to suck it up until you're 21. 
It sucks, but it is the law.


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> Obviously one must obey the law, regardless of how stupid it may be. Maybe another one of our MA members can chime in with good news, but I seriously doubt a place like MA will have some kind of "loophole" when it comes to carrying guns.


Yes, obviously I have no intention of breaking the law. I was just thinking that maybe there is the right person I could right a polite letter to who's pro-gun or maybe pulling the right strings with someone, I dunno, I'm just trying to think of everything. The guy who issue's the permit in a nearby town and took care of my grandfather's renewal last year (he's 87 and they made him go in for a renewal, jesus eh) didn't even know that you had to be 21 to have a Class A or B LTC. Too bad he isn't the officer in my town 

Edit: Sorry Todd, didn't see your post. I think you're probably right but I'm just checking anyway. Luckily I'm close to NH and we've got a place up there so I can go shooting galor this summer with those handguns, just have to have my father bring them over the border.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Marcus,
NH is a state where you need a handgun license alos. They issue very easily - if you have a license in your own state. Double check before you go shooting there without your grandfather. I doubt that in the 19 years since i became legal in mass (lived there then) they have loosened the laws any. Actually i know they haven't. So no, you need to be 3 years older. Glad you are interested. Keep safe.


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

niadhf said:


> Marcus,
> NH is a state where you need a handgun license alos.


I mean no disrespect, but are you certain of that? I've looked into the NH law's as well, and please correct me if I am wrong, but from what I've gathered the only time you need a permit, so long as you are 18 years old, is if you want to carry concealed. You don't need a permit to posses a rifle, shotgun or handgun so long as it is to and from the range or if you carry your handgun unconcealed.

Even so, I already filled out the application for a Non-resident pistol permit a few months ago and I put together some other stuff as well. I'm stilling holding off on sending it in because as you stated, they require you to have a permit in another state, and I don't have my FID card yet. But FID isn't a permit that covers handguns so I don't know if that's acceptable. I'm hoping that they'll understand that I can't legally have a handgun permit here in MA so they'll still issue me the NH non-resident pistol permit. We'll see.

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

No marcus I am not certain. I have researched only the CCW laws for NH. As someone on here has said, I assumed that is what you meant, for that is what i do lol.
Try vermont. Thems real gun laws there.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Check out this site. It might have some of the answers you're looking for.

http://www.handgunlaw.us/


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

Thank you Todd. I've looked at that site before and I havent been able to find anything about such a type of loophole or somthing that isn't official, mabe a de facto law or something if you know what I mean. Just making sure I don't leave any rocks unturned


----------



## VegasEgo (Jul 10, 2006)

Maybe just shoot them in the house? :smt077


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Marcus99 said:


> Just making sure I don't leave any rocks unturned


I'm pretty sure you didn't. MA is not gun friendly and they are good at it. Look at it this way; in a few years once you get done with school, you can move out of the North East and enjoy the gun laws of the pro-gun state of your choosing.


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

Todd said:


> I'm pretty sure you didn't. MA is not gun friendly and they are good at it. Look at it this way; in a few years once you get done with school, you can move out of the North East and enjoy the gun laws of the pro-gun state of your choosing.


Well, good news is I'm heading to college in NH and there's a good chance we'll be moving up to our lake place full time within the next few years so I may not have to wait. Isn't it a damn shame though that I can't posses a firearm in the very state where this country was founded and I believe the Second Amendment was written into the Bill of Rights.

I'll tell ya though guys, I'm looking forward to getting that permit. I've already decided with three friends that the day I get it we're going to Walmart and buying (I'm making them pay  ) a few box's of .22's and then stopping off at two guys and picking up some cigars and then heading down to the range for the afternoon.


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

I sent this email to the issuing officers last night...



> Was wondering if you heard anything regarding the permit? I didn't realize that the whole process took this long, although I know you've done an excellent job and I thank you for that. Is it only on a Wednesday that you would let me know that it's in (since I think you mentioned that's the only day you're in at the station)?
> 
> Thanks again Officer ---- , I appreciate it,
> Marcus


and I got this just now...



> I rec clearance this week-Yesterday and I have sent to release from state. They take a few days to make it and then mail it to us. So my guess is about 7-10 days and it should be here. I will call when it arrives.


I'm not sure exactly what she said in the first sentence, but from what I gather I'll have it in a little over a week.

I don't think I mentioned this, but when I applied for the permit I technically applied for a Class B. I wrote a two page letter to the issuing officer and chief explaining myself and why I was asking for a Class B. I think it's highly unlikely that I'll actually be receiving a Class B, but I did give it a shot and I'm hoping that by some miracle of god I'll get it.

We'll see.


----------



## BT2Flip (Jan 1, 2009)

Marcus99 said:


> I mean no disrespect, but are you certain of that? I've looked into the NH law's as well, and please correct me if I am wrong, but from what I've gathered the only time you need a permit, so long as you are 18 years old, is if you want to carry concealed. You don't need a permit to posses a rifle, shotgun or handgun so long as it is to and from the range or if you carry your handgun unconcealed.
> 
> Even so, I already filled out the application for a Non-resident pistol permit a few months ago and I put together some other stuff as well. I'm stilling holding off on sending it in because as you stated, they require you to have a permit in another state, and I don't have my FID card yet. But FID isn't a permit that covers handguns so I don't know if that's acceptable. I'm hoping that they'll understand that I can't legally have a handgun permit here in MA so they'll still issue me the NH non-resident pistol permit. We'll see.
> 
> Thanks for the help guys!


to carry in NH you only need a permit to carry concealed 
WE ARE AN OPEN CARRY STATE ... :smt1099


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

Yep, NH is much better. I hardly shoot in MA anymore, too restrictive for my age group.

I didn't get the NH CCW permit btw, I've pretty much given up on a CCW in either state until I turn 21.


----------

